# How to get to bid on walmart NEPA



## BChell

My company is new to Comercial plowing. I was wondering how to find out where to go to bid for a local Walmart? Is there any sites that stores like walmart use when they want bids for their lots?


----------



## dieselss

Brand new and you want to goto a big store like that.
Do you have the equipment, experience, manpower and backup plans?

They go through management companies


----------



## Philbilly2

Going to have to agree with the above.

Wal Mart is not the place to start if you are new to commercial plowing.

Stick to places that are not 24hr and that you deal with the owner or manager of the location direct. Get some experience at those type of locations, then head into the world of box stores.


----------



## Maclawnco

We do 5 Walmarts and I would advise against it. Extremely high maintenance clients. If you're new to plowing, they will eat you alive.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Do you do the one in NEPA?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I think it's a great way to break into the commercial market.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

We do 4 Walmart's and as Mac said, it's not the way to get into commercial snow. 

Come to think of it, retail in general isn't the way to get into commercial snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

John_DeereGreen said:


> We do 4 Walmart's and as Mac said, it's not the way to get into commercial snow.
> 
> Come to think of it, retail in general isn't the way to get into commercial snow.


Is two


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I would like to get a snow contract for a Walmart in Florida.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

LapeerLandscape said:


> I would like to get a snow contract for a Walmart in Florida.


Preferably seasonal.

My luck it would be the one ****ing year it snows in Florida.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

John_DeereGreen said:


> Preferably seasonal.
> 
> My luck it would be the one ******* year it snows in Florida.


Yeah, by push wouldnt be any good.


----------



## On a Call

LapeerLandscape said:


> I would like to get a snow contract for a Walmart in Florida.


I will be happy to be your back up company for 15 % of the bid. In fact, lets line all those in Florida up in the southern 2/3's of the state.


----------



## On a Call

Mark Oomkes said:


> I think it's a great way to break into the commercial market.


I bet you learned to swim by your mom, dad or both throwing you into the middle of the lake out of a boat and rowing to shore  .


----------



## NoProblem

dieselss said:


> Brand new and you want to goto a big store like that.
> Do you have the equipment, experience, manpower and backup plans?
> 
> They go through management companies


What's the big deal? Now, it might be a good idea to check the truck's warranty and nix the 7'6" plow and slam an 8' on the old 1/2 ton, but other than that.....

[I kid]


----------



## leolkfrm

a lot of joking around here...but true, places like walmart, home depot, target are not a good starting point,...paper work and daily nonsense is a PITA...and really takes some getting used to. once you have done commercial for a few years and have trained reliable workers, then maybe try it

try to find something where the property owner is also the management co/person


----------



## On a Call

I do have to agree....My first Kohls was a PIA. 

I remember my first call.... " there is ice on the parking lot, we need it salted, pronto " We salted that morning.

Show up, far corner had a 2x3 puddle froze. They insisted the whole lot be salted.


----------



## GMC Driver

No retail, no multi-res...

What should one start with?


----------



## dieselss

That's not the type of retail to start with is what we are all trying to say


----------



## On a Call

dieselss said:


> That's not the type of retail to start with is what we are all trying to say


Yeppers

Unless you have someone experienced in that area. Knowledge goes a long long ways.

With that said...if you have the time, work force, equipment or access to it, salt and lots of it, a good price and a desire you can learn .


----------



## Mark Oomkes

dieselss said:


> That's not the type of retail to start with is what we are all trying to say


Go big or go home!


----------



## BChell

Yes we do have the equipment and yes we have 5 big stores now. We plan on buying 2 more loaders this summer and 2 more pushers too


----------



## BChell

We also have the manpower I forgot to add that just looking to get the sams club or maybe the walmart by my other accounts already if possible


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BChell said:


> My company is new to Comercial plowing.





BChell said:


> yes we have 5 big stores now.


Witch iz et?


----------



## ktfbgb

Walmart is going to want dedicated equipment. Maybe not on site, but committed from start to finish on a storm. When I was working for another company before going out on my own we had two walmarts and a lot of other big box stores. Walmart was by far the most demanding. Once the snow started the normal equipment that was assigned to the Walmart lots never left as they were pretty close to a zero tolerance.


----------



## ktfbgb

Mark Oomkes said:


> Witch iz et?


I was just thing the same thing. New to plowing but has all the equipment and personnel to handle it?


----------



## dieselss

ktfbgb said:


> I was just thing the same thing. New to plowing but has all the equipment and personnel to handle it?


Some thing ain't right here....


----------



## leigh

dieselss said:


> Some thing ain't right here....


You think? lol Somebodies stirring the pot.1 post. Ok reveal yourself! You've had your fun :clapping:


----------



## dieselss

leigh said:


> You think? lol Somebodies stirring the pot.1 post. Ok reveal yourself! You've had your fun :clapping:


I AM BATMAN


----------



## BChell

Mark Oomkes said:


> Witch iz et?


We started this well Nov 16 that's why I said new . I use to work for a Comercial snow guy so I have some experience


----------



## dieselss

BChell said:


> Yes we do have the equipment and yes we have 5 big stores now. We plan on buying 2 more loaders this summer and 2 more pushers too


So if you have 5 stores now, why are you asking how to get wally world?


----------



## BChell

And you guys wanted to talk about equipment my partner and I have it I mean let's be honest depending on the lot a dump with plow and spreader and a loader with a pusher is what's needed and I'm pretty sure that's what they are using now


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm out.


----------



## BChell

dieselss said:


> So if you have 5 stores now, why are you asking how to get wally world?


Bc I we got them through a Mangment company I didn't know if there was something you had to do different for walmart or where to start that's why I asked


----------



## BChell

I heard you needed a vendor number and you have to use certain Web sites that's all


----------



## Mike_PS

you are asking for assistance and these guys are going to give you suggestions, tips, advice, ask questions, etc. so if you want that from seasoned pros then we can leave the thread and proceed. if you get defensive and/or don't want the "real life" tried and true suggestions then we can close this out and move on

and for those responding, let's keep it on track


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I smell something fishy.


----------



## BChell

Michael J. Donovan said:


> you are asking for assistance and these guys are going to give you suggestions, tips, advice, ask questions, etc. so if you want that from seasoned pros then we can leave the thread and proceed. if you get defensive and/or don't want the "real life" tried and true suggestions then we can close this out and move on
> 
> and for those responding, let's keep it on track


I agree not defensive just answering but ty


----------



## iceyman

BChell said:


> Bc I we got them through a Mangment company I didn't know if there was something you had to do different for walmart or where to start that's why I asked


What other management companies are u working for?


----------



## Randall Ave

Look at it this way, its being done by a management company. You are going to have to under cut the guys prices who is doing it now. You could go talk to the store manager, see where it goes. And I think Wally world has a sit for vendors.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Knock knock

My name is Joe Samohieack jr. I would like to place a snow bid on your site.

Store Manager: you better scram buddy, this place sucks! Low pay, high maintenance and slow pay of you cross ur T's and dot ur i's on MY paperwork.


----------



## Philbilly2

All I can input to this thread is:

Feb 2nd - 2011 - 28" of snow over a 24hr period. 

Keep clean account...

The city's stopped plowing all of roads to my Wal Marts and said stay home we are not plowing the roads till the snow is done... 

We plowed around stuck cars in the Wal Mart parking lot and entrances...

Fall of 2011... I sold all of my snow equipment...


----------



## ponyboy

Facility source was in charge this winter 
For $32,000 I laughed then off they got some one 
Last year it was $48,000 and that was low 
They didn't ask for an equipment list or anything but possibly because we have been working for them for 5 years with no issues 
What's funny was I was finishing my route from a 3 inch storm on a Sunday and my wall mart wasn't touched yet or they started in back of building 
Point is well no point 
Contact facility source will probably be in different hands for next year


----------



## F250/XLS

LapeerLandscape said:


> I would like to get a snow contract for a Walmart in Florida.


Per PUSH ?????????? Lollll


----------



## On a Call

F250/XLS said:


> Per PUSH ?????????? Lollll


Heck no...contract all the way baby.


----------



## Camlaw

All this advise is spot on..get experience first..or lose ya shirt..10 yrs ago a Walmart in my area..hired guy with 1/2 ton pick ups..can u imagine ?..lol


----------



## John_DeereGreen

You're a little late to the party...


----------



## Camlaw

Yes..been reading for yrs..too lazy to sign up..but enjoy the shared knowledge in this difficult service


----------



## JMHConstruction

Man I saw this and thought @Mark Oomkes was right again about the walmart questions...

Nope, just an old thread popping back up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JMHConstruction said:


> Man I saw this and thought @Mark Oomkes was right again about the walmart questions...
> 
> Nope, just an old thread popping back up.


I laughed when I saw it pop up too.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

BChell said:


> My company is new to Comercial plowing. I was wondering how to find out where to go to bid for a local Walmart? Is there any sites that stores like walmart use when they want bids for their lots?


Search walmart.. plenty of my posts list reasons why NOT to plow a walmart, and more importantly, since almost NONE are done direct with walmart as your client, the potential for slip and fall law suits is through the roof at many... these companies try to find guys like you that don't know yet to take advantage of.


----------



## Defcon 5

And here we go....We have dropped the green flag


----------



## Mike_PS

opinions, advice, etc. are obviously more than welcome, however, we don't need another season of "bash the nationals" so let's not start please 

thanks


----------



## JMHConstruction

So Micheal, how many hours would you say you spend on plowsite? Somehow you always pop up minutes after the "offense"

Normally I wouldn't take a thread off topic but since this is old and the horse we're beating is most definitely deceased I thought I'd ask.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

JMHConstruction said:


> So Micheal, how many hours would you say you spend on plowsite? Somehow you always pop up minutes after the "offense"
> 
> Normally I wouldn't take a thread off topic but since this is old and the horse we're beating is most definitely deceased I thought I'd ask.


Too damn many. I'd put it at approximately 30 hours per day. It's literally 3 full time jobs keeping up with us.

Don't forget he has Lawnsite to babysit too.


----------



## Randall Ave

John_DeereGreen said:


> Too damn many. I'd put it at approximately 30 hours per day. It's literally 3 full time jobs keeping up with us.
> 
> Don't forget he has Lawnsite to babysit too.


I've crused lawnsite, I think we're mostly calm compared to over that side of the street.


----------



## Mike_PS

so, I'm guessing we're good to close this one out? If I'm awake, I'm usually around


----------

